

New frontiers in text editing - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/31970017734/new-frontiers-in-text-editing

======
gexla
Same way I feel. What does it matter what your text edit looks like? It's just
text. Text editing is solved for the keyboard. If you want to create something
new, then do it for the touch screen.

------
lutusp
> _Over the last couple of months I’ve watched the unfolding drama of TextMate
> lovers scrambling to find a replacement after it was open-sourced, and
> presumed abandoned._

Say again? Open-sourcing equals abandonment? This outlook may come as a
surprise to the growing open-source world. So, on the basis of this reasoning,
Linux has been abandoned? How about LibreOffice, the open-source office suite,
which happens to include a pretty good word processor? It's such a shame that
it and Linux have no future -- after all, they're open source, "and presumed
abandoned."

~~~
batista
> _Say again? Open-sourcing equals abandonment?_

More often than not, yes. Open-sourcing is where lots of commercial products
go to die.

> _It's such a shame that it and Linux have no future -- after all, they're
> open source, "and presumed abandoned."_

Ho ho, I appreciate the sarcasm, but it's misplaced. Linux was open source all
along and carrying on a gigantic community. LibreOffice too.

Projects like TextMate usually don't fare as well when open sourced. There are
lots of examples.

